# Penn 320 gt2 reel and Penn slammer rod



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Reel
1 - Penn 320GT2

Rod
1 - Penn Slammer, 2050C66, 6'6", 20-50lb line

great to excellent condition. Pictures upon request.

$65 Combo


----------

